# 4 keeper Tautog at CBBT (Dec 29, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

This was the last fishing of 2018. 
It was calm day, and somehow the water temp went up by 3-4 degrees for past 13 days. The water temp of 46-47F was normal this time of the year. The warmed water definitely helped catching tautog.

I brought an eel for a possible striper, but the eel was alive when I released it.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video Joe. Happy New year. Dinner looked awesome!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> Nice video Joe. Happy New year. Dinner looked awesome!


Thanks. I will be fishing CBBT until I get skunked. Then I will fish freshwater in Jan and Feb.
Have a great 2019 year!

Joe


----------

